# Kohler 12 hp engine rebuild



## cookie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am about to start a rebuild of my JD 212 which has a Kohler 12 hp engine. Has anyone out there rebuilt one of these before and if so can you offer some advice before I start. It burns about a half quart of oil each time I use it so I'm sure the rings are shot and it backfires when I turn it off so it probably needs a carb job. Hopefully I won't have to remove it from the tractor to rebuild. Being cast iron, it is heavier than H. Thanks


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

The Kohler K Series are the best engine around. I'm sorry to say it is best to remove from the tractor, you could leave the oil pan mounted but that would make it harder to install the gasket later. Do you have a service manual?


----------



## cookie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Gregg said:


> The Kohler K Series are the best engine around. I'm sorry to say it is best to remove from the tractor, you could leave the oil pan mounted but that would make it harder to install the gasket later. Do you have a service manual?


I don't have a service manual, but it sounds like I should get one. Also, I can't believe the Kohler engine is only 12hp as it will pull circles around my other lawn tractor that has a lot more stated horsepower. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Manuals are available on ebay or you can download at www.kohlerengines.comBye


----------

